# Central Station Customs is brining IASCA back to Quebec 2x show



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Central Station Customs is pleased to present the return of IASCA to Quebec Canada.

This is a 2x event - SQi, SQC, and IDBL - May 30th 2010 Sunday

Come check out the event and support the show.

For more information please contact:
Email:
[email protected]
Office:
450-287-1050
Location:
route 138
Kahnawake, QC
Central Station Customs


----------

